# treatment for tail rot



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Remember that fish I told you about that I rescued? It has tail rot.  Are there any treatments out there?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

i would use Melafix


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

First make sure it is fin and tail rot and not due to high ammonia. Check the levels of the tank and do a water change before any treatments.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Clean stable water is all you really need. Melafix will help speed up the process but isn't necessary.


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

The water is fine, but the tail rot is spreading!!!


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

And...can tail rot eventually kill a fish?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yes, it can...it has killed a few of my fish before....good luck!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

get the melafix... its good for wounds tailrot popeye cloudyeye and all that...


----------

